# Tired of iTunes, Clouds and the like!



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Not 100% sure I've picked the right forum here folks, if not my apologies!

Yep, I've had enough of iCloud, iTunes, OneDrive etc etc and simply want to go back to having everything on my Win10 PC and 2TB Seagate external for all backups.

Totally in agreement that iTunes fully deserves it's woeful 1.5 star rating, I simply want to plug my iPhone Max and iPad4 into the USB on my PC and have them upload direct to a specific folder in My Docs.

I have Googled the world and have tried a hundred different ways with no real success!

I've got everything triple backed up so not worried about losing anything. I have tried Windows Photo but not a real fan I'm afraid.

I do have my 5651 photos well categorised into yearly folders and apart from that no longer do a lot of PC work that I can't save directly to MyDocs.

I was overjoyed that OneDrive had TRIPLICATED every photo and document I have! Why I have no idea!

More than happy to buy a decent third party App that will do this for me but first preference is to repeat, have the Apple Devices upload on connection to my PC, nowhere else, old fashioned I know but at least that gives me direct control over what's happening!

Many thanks


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

cuttlefish said:


> I was overjoyed that OneDrive had TRIPLICATED every photo and document I have! Why I have no idea!


ROFLMAO!!!!!!! That gave me a good laugh.

OK....so I'm not real clear on what you actually want as far as from your Apple device connection/upload conundrum. I think I have an idea of what your asking so I take a shot....and this is strictly what I do for my iphone 6 with pictures.

I never connect my phone to my PC. As you know...windows and apple don't mix so well. I take my pictures with my phone and use the Apple Photo app....what ever that app is called now. Then I install the Google photos app and sync that with the apple photo app. Now I go to my PC open up any browser, go to google photo app....you have to sign into google. There are all my pictures from my phone. From there (Google Photo app) I can download to my PC or external HDD as I see fit....1 or 2 at a time or all of them.

Yes, this is a cloud based source and you only get 15GB of free storage. Once my limit is close to max. I move the lot and clear the storage and repeat the process.

Like I said, this is what I do and what works for me. Kind of the long way around to do it but it works and works very well. 10 plus years now.

As for my music.....sort of the same thing. I download my music to my music folder and once a month just move the contents to an external drive. I like using a hard drive docking station. I just insert a drive turn on device, 3 seconds later windows sees device and then move my music to where I want it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hmm, I suspect that perhaps OneDrive is syncing a folder that is also syncing OneDrive (I had a lady that had 3 online backup services and they were backing each other up, for example, Dropbox backing up Google Drive folder, that was backing up OneDrive folder, that was backing up Dropbox folder...)

Anyways, when I plug my iphone in, it will ask me if i want to allow access to video and photos. If I click Allow, then I can go to File Explorer and move the files as needed. I don't have iTunes installed.

I suspect that since you have iTunes installed, it will autodetect the connection and does its thing. You should be able to disable this part by going to Task Manager and disable iTunesHelper:


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Couriant said:


> Anyways, when I plug my iphone in, it will ask me if i want to allow access to video and photos


What iPhone and what iOS is that? My old iPhone 6 doesn't to that and iOS was 12.4. Now my iPhone is dead....so it's paper weight on my desk......LOL.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

For years I had a company managed ipad. I used a program called imazing that would let me do whatever I wanted to the ipad. It would offer to backup among other things.
There is a free version that does a lot of things and also a paid version with more options.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

bassfisher6522 said:


> What iPhone and what iOS is that? My old iPhone 6 doesn't to that and iOS was 12.4. Now my iPhone is dead....so it's paper weight on my desk......LOL.


Right now iOS 13.6 but it happens on all my iPhones that I have had over the years... also I haven't used iTunes since my iPod days...


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

crjdriver said:


> For years I had a company managed ipad. I used a program called imazing that would let me do whatever I wanted to the ipad. It would offer to backup among other things.
> There is a free version that does a lot of things and also a paid version with more options.


Thanks for that, looks good from the free download and seventy bucks for two PC's, think I'll give it a try after I sort the present out!


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Couriant said:


> Hmm, I suspect that perhaps OneDrive is syncing a folder that is also syncing OneDrive (I had a lady that had 3 online backup services and they were backing each other up, for example, Dropbox backing up Google Drive folder, that was backing up OneDrive folder, that was backing up Dropbox folder...)
> 
> Anyways, when I plug my iphone in, it will ask me if i want to allow access to video and photos. If I click Allow, then I can go to File Explorer and move the files as needed. I don't have iTunes installed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info, much appreciated!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

cuttlefish said:


> Thanks for that info, much appreciated!


Let us know if disabling that item prevents iTunes from loading and allows you to connect via File Explorer.


----------

